# Österreich ohne Angelschein ????



## GsmIcarus (20. September 2004)

Stimmt es dass in Österreich ohne Angelschein gefischt werden darf ???


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

nein ... ich war Pfingsten in Kärnten am Millstätter See und habe, um eine Wochenkarte lösen zu können, den deutschen Angelschein vorweisen müssen ... andere Urlauber, die keinen Angelschein hatten, haben keine Angelberechtigung mehr bekommen ... 
Petri von Toni


----------



## gismowolf (20. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo!
In Österreich benötigt man zum Fischen "K E I N E N  A N G E L S C H E I N " wie er in Deutschland mit einer Prüfung erworben werden kann!!Die Fischerei wird in jedem österreichischem Bundesland vom gesetzgebendem Landtag geregelt.Gottseidank 
nähern sich langsam die gesetzlichen Regelungen der einzelnen österreichischen Bundesländer und ich hoffe,daß diese Regelungen in naher Zukunft gleich sein werden,
damit z.B.eine oberösterreichische Fischerkarte,welche mit dem Nachweis des Besuches eines Unterweisungskurses,der einen knappen Tag dauert,bei der jeweiligen
Bezirksbehörde des Wohnortes beantragt werden kann und in der Regel(wenn keine 
Vorstrafen vorliegen)auch ausgefolgt wird,in jedem anderen österreichischem Bundesland Gültigkeit hat!!Österreichweit gilt zum Großteil die Regelung für Gäste,daß man eine Fischereigastkarte (ohne Nachweis eines Kurses 3x im Jahr beantragen kann,welche 3-4 Wochen gültig ist.Anbei der link für die einzelnen Landesfischereigesetze der österreichischen Bundesländer :http://www.angeltreff.de/infocenter/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oesterreich_gesetz.html
Viel Spaß beim Studium,Wolfgang  :q


----------



## Soxl (20. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hoi,



> ...andere Urlauber, die keinen Angelschein hatten, haben keine Angelberechtigung mehr bekommen ...



Hochinteressant, sowas hab' ich noch nie gehört  ;+  Ich war dieses Jahr Ende Aug./Anf. Sept ein paar km weiter am Ossiacher See, da hat sich kein Mensch für meine amtl. Steuerkarte o. Ä. interessiert. 

Meines Wissens muss in Kärnten lediglich beim erstmaligen "Lösen" einer _Jahresfischerkarte_ ein Befähigungsnachweis (je nach dem Wohnort Bundesland/EU-Land Unterweisung od. Prüfung) vorgelegt werden. Dies gilt _nicht_ für _Gastangler aus anderen Bundesländern oder anderen Staaten_ die im Urlaub mal eine Woche angeln wollen... Im letztgenannten Fall wird gegen - relativ geringe - Gebühr eine Fischergastkarte ausgestellt, die meist auch bei der Lizenzausgabestelle selbst erworben werden kann. 

Das genannte Beispiel vom Millstätter See is' mir eigentlich völlig neu...  #c 

Gruss, Soxl

edit: *huch*, ich hätte Gismo's Posting doch genauer lesen sollen, er hat das meiste ohnehin schon erwähnt - sorry  #h


----------



## Pike1982 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Braucht mann eigentlich nur in der Steiermark eine prüfung für die steuerkarte ablegen?mfg Pike


----------



## Albrecht (21. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo Pike,
in Salzburg gibt es neuerdings auch so etwas wie eine Prüfung... ich musste sie zum Glück nicht machen.
Wenn ich daran denke wie ich mich damals bei der Oberösterreichischen Unterweisung gelangweilt habe |uhoh: !
Dort hat uns damals ein bekannter Autor und selbsternannter Huchengroßmeister einen halben Tag mit seinen Urlaubsfotos und Fanggeschichten "beglückt".


----------



## sebastian (21. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

nicht überall brauchst einen nur da wo er verlangt wird !


----------



## Soxl (21. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hoi,



> ...nur in der Steiermark eine prüfung...


Es halten sich hartnäckig Gerüchte, dass ab 2005 auch für NÖ eine pos. abgeschlossene Prüfung erforderlich ist. Bislang ist "nur" ein 4-stündiger Kurs zu besuchen (ohne Prüfung), auf die entspr. Kurstermine gibt es verständlicherweise zZt. einen richtigen "Run"  |supergri 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Pike1982 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Bis jetzt finde ich diese prüfung als reine geldabzockerei in der stmk!!mein freund hat sie heuer im frühjahr gemacht,und sie ist ihm mit allem drumm und drann auf ca.250 teuro gekommen!!für das,das man danach noch immer keine ahnung von der fischerei hat,eine absolute frechheit!

mfg Pike


----------



## bine (22. September 2004)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Anni hat letztes Jahr in Oberösterreich kein Lizenzbücherl bekommen, weil sie keinen deutschen Angelschein hatte. Also war sie nur Zuschauer!! Deshalb fällt Öberösterreich für uns zum angeln weg, obwohl wir so schöne Seen in der Nähe hätten!! Ausser natürlich zum ÖBT bei Lenzibald!! Da sind wir wieder dabei!!! Sind aber von 08-18.07.05 in Hamneidet/Norge, ich hoffe, es fällt nicht zusammen!!!!

Übrigens der Bericht von Anni und meiner Reise nach Nord-Norge ist endlich unter Reiseberichte im Norgeforum drin!!! ;-))


----------



## tobio (2. März 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Zwar ur-alt der Thread, aber durch Google wieder entdeckt 
Wie sieht es denn aktuell in Österreich aus?
Reicht ein deutscher Angelschein?
Habe auch schon gehört, dass man an Fliegenfisch-Gewässern irgendetwas nachweisen muss?

Danke!


----------



## rob (3. März 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

ja!dein deutscher angelschein reicht um eine gastkarte zu erwerben.lg rob


----------



## Feedermaik (3. März 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Also ich fische viel am "Alten Rhein" (Vorarlberg) und wurde noch nie nach einer Prüfung oder Angelschein gefragt.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Nachtschratt (3. März 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Traurig eigentlich dass jeder der 2 Füsse am Körper hat und sich halbwegs deutlich beim Erwerben einer Lizenz artikulieren kann berechtigt ist in Österreich die Fischerei auszuüben. Ich habe letztes Jahr mal ein paar Leuten (die leider wenig gut Deutsch konnten) im Revier Albern / Wien (Anm.: In Wien muss man keinen Kurs und Prüfung ablegen) zugeschaut. Na servas, der Umgang mit Natur und Fisch war wirklich ein ganz ein mieser, nicht nur dass der Griller neben dem Angelplatz aufgestellt war und auf Beute wartete, von Ruhe eh keine Spur, und die waidgerechte Behandlung vom Fisch ohnehin kein Thema. Super war vor allem der Einsatz von Köderfischen, die gefangen, am Boden geworfen wurden und dann halb tot halb nicht dem Haken zugeführt wurden. Toll, was?! Und hätten mich die "Fischer" dort verstanden hätte ich ihnen auch gerne die Meinung kundgetan. Wenn man sich das so anschaut da wird einem wirklich ganz sauer im Magen. Wieso ist es eigentlich nicht so wie in Niederösterreich und Oberösterreich geregelt, sodass man Kurs und Prüfung machen muss? Da könnte man zumindestens schon mal 80% der Trotteln aussortieren, tschuldigug aber wirklich. Ich meine wir haben es hier mit der Natur unserer Kinder zu tun und mit Lebenwesen die waidgerechte Behandling verdient, oder sehe ich da was falsch?!?!   

In obigem Fall habe ich versucht bei der Vereinsleitung anzurufen (Obmann), leider keiner erreichbar. 

Tschuldigung, musste mal em Ärger Luft machen. 

Bitterlich, Nachtschratt


----------



## cm84 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ca. 1km von der niederländischen Grenze entfernt wohne, habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen deutschen Fischereischein.

Fahren jetzt im Juni nach Tirol. Ich moechte dort auch fischen, jedoch habe ich gelesen das ich dort irgendeinen Schein vorzeigen muss?!

Stimmt das????

Vielen Dank !

MFG Chris


----------



## mukel (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo,
du brauchst eine Fischer-Gastkarte die du im Amt der Stadtverwalltung bekommst.Mit dieser Gastkarte bekommst du Tageskarten.
Die Gastkarte kostet 32€.


----------



## search (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Meines Wissens muss er nur die Tiroler Fischereiabgabe bezahlten. 25 Euro für eine Jahr + Tageskarten
An welchen See in Tirol gehts denn?


----------



## gismowolf (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

In folgendem link ist nachzulesen,unter welchen Bedingungen man im Bundesland T I R O L eine Fischerkarte erwerben kann!
http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/docs/down/pdf/Infos-allg.pdf


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

hallo, ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich irgendwo ohne Angelschein(nur mit Tageskarte o.ä.)angeln darf...meine Eltern wollen mit mir in den Sommerferien einen 2Wöchigen Angelurlaub machen und ich habe die Fischereiprüfung erst im herbst...meine Eltern meinten sie würden mir mit mir bis zu 700km weit fahren…Ich wohne in Hagen(nähe Dortmund) und würde gerne wisse ob man in deutschlang oder Länder um Deutschland herum irgendwo nur mit einer Tageskarte/Wochenkarte angeln darf und ob jemand irgendwo vll. ein schönen platz kennt...

danke schon mal und Gruß, Kai


----------



## mukel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo
in Deutschland darfst du ohne Angelschein nicht angeln.
In Österreich kannst du Gastkarten beantragen mit denen du dann Tageskarten bekommst.
Es gibt auch in Österreich einige Anlagen wo du keinen Angelschein brauchst sind aber dann glaub ich rein privat.


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

ja solche privatteiche gibt es aber die haben meist einen schlechten besatz und sind nicht wirklich mit teichen zu vergleichen bei dennen man einen angelschein braucht

es gibt auch teiche die kinder auf die prüfung vorbereiten und wo die kids ihre ersten erfahrungen sammeln können.ich find das ist an und für sich gute sache allerdings ist die fischerreiprüfung in österreich eine frechheit.jeder kommt durch die prüfung die haben uns sogar ein kleines häftchen mit den lösungen gegeben

nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, ich fand den vorrtrag toll ,nur die  prüfung sollte man erschweren oder ganz abschaffen


----------



## Garuna (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ???? Ich-Laie*

Meine Leidenschaft fürs Angeln habe ich am Bodden (Rügen) mit einem Gastschein entdeckt, nachdem ich jeden Tag einen Hecht gezogen habe. Leider habe ich noch nicht die Zeit für den deutschen Angelschein gefunden. 

Nun wohne ich an der österreichischen Grenze und würde nun mal genau wissen, welche Scheine es z.B. für Plansee oder Leutasch gibt oder auch nicht, wo und wie man diese erwirbt oder auch nicht oder wo man sich telefonisch genau informieren kann, denn hier erzählt dann doch jeder etwas anderes. 

Gibt es einfach beschriebene Bücher für Laien, damit ich mir hier schon einige wichtige Sachen aneignen kann?

Gruß Yvonne


----------



## fischerman76 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo leute,

also ich kann euch ein aktuelles beispiel geben, ich habe am wochenende eine 2 tageskarte für den Millstätter see bei der touristeninformation in seeboden gekauft und die dame hinter dem schalter hats gar nicht interessiert ob ich nen fischerschein oder oder sowas habe, die wollte nur meine ausweisdaten also personalausweis haben und sonst gar nix! auf der einen seite ja praktisch wenn man keine prüfung braucht, aber wenn jemand zum fischen geht sollte er sich zumidnest ein bischen auskennen. ich bin fischereiaufseher bei uns hier in bayern in einem verein und da sieht man auch manchmal sachen die man gar nicht sehen möchte, aber das sind ausnahmen!
Apropos Millstätter See, kann mir denn da jemand helfen? Ich werde am mittwoch wieder runterfahren und wollte nochmal raus auf den See (haben dort ein segelboot liegen) oder mal vom ufer aus gehen, und wollte eigentlich am liebsten mal was ordentliches fangen und nicht immer nur kleine barsche und aitel!?
Kann mir denn da jemand nen tip geben!?
Schöne grüße aus bayern!


----------



## rivercarp (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Servus der Millstätter see  ist Gross wo bistn genau am  See?

                           Gr.Günni


----------



## Guendi (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Hallo zusammen,
nun muss ich auch nochmal die Frage stellen, die mich beschäftigt und ich sie nicht wirklich verstehe.

Es geht darum, dass ich in Österreich angeln möchte ohne "Fischereischein", also Prüfung.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass wenn nach dem "Angelschein" gefragt wird, der "Fischereischein" gemeint ist.
Jedoch kommen dann die Antworten zu "Tageskarten".

Etwas verwirrend, auf Seite 1 stehen Gebiete aus Vorarlberg, z.B. die ILLWERKE.

Kann ich hier nun ohne "FISCHEREISCHEIN" angeln? (siehe auch EDIT unten)

Das ich für einen Tag immer etwa 20-40 Euro zahlen muss ist mir klar und das ist selbstverständlich auch ok, aber ich habe zwar Erfahrung (durch Norwegenurlaube, da ist kein "Fischereischein" notwendig) aber eben keinen "Fischereischein".

Kennt ihr noch weitere Gebiete in Österreich, wo ich ohne "Fischereischein" eine "Tageskarte" erwerben kann?
In Tirol glaube ich muss man ja einen kleinen Lehrgang absolvieren, der etwa einen Tag andauert, allerdings habe ich eigtl. nur ein Wochenende Zeit zum Angeln, d.h. zeitlich wird es knapp den Lehrgang abzuschließen.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

guendi

EDIT: Herausgefunden (Danke für den Link zu den Gesetzen) habe ich nun:

Fischen OHNE "Fischereischein" (Prüfung/Unterweisung) ist definitiv NICHT erlaubt in:

-allen Bundesstaaten bis auf *VORARLBERG* / evtl. Burgenland (muss noch genau geprüft werden)

-> bei Kauf einer Berechtigungskarte und bei Kontrollen muss immer auch der Nachweis über eine Prüfung/Lehrgang gezeigt werden.

-> laut Gesetzestext ist in VORARLBERG die Vorlage einer Prüfung/Lehrgang nur notwendig, wenn man länger als zwei Wochen Fischerei betreiben möchte:

Auszug aus dem Gesetzestext:



> § 13
> Erteilung der Erlaubnis
> 
> (1) Die Erlaubnis ist für bestimmte Tage, Wochen oder für ein bestimmtes Kalenderjahr zu erteilen.
> ...


 
Jedoch ist es so, dass der Pächter des Gewässers TROTZDEM einen "Fischereischein" sehen möchte und sollte dieser nicht vorgezeigt werden, kann er die Ausstellung eines Gastscheins untersagen.

D.h.:
Angeln ohne "Fischereischein" wohl nur in *Vorarlberg* (wenn in anderen Bundesländern Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, obwohl man keinen "Fischereischein" besitzt, kann das bei einer Kontrolle am Gewässer zu Problemen führen...)


----------



## esoxsepp (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

hi, 

also ich habe leider keinen deutschen angelschein und auch sonst keine fischereierlaubnis möchte aber gerne in österreich zum fischen gehen , (tirol) welchen see oder gewässer würdet ihr mir empehlen


----------



## bodensee (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Ich fische auch in Österreich und ich wohne in Österreich.
Ich bin erst 13 aber hab eine Jahreskarte und man hat mich seit 2 Jhren nicht kontrolliert.
Ich hab keine Angelprüfung gemacht.

Lg vom Bodensee von bodensee


----------



## Boendall (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Österreich ohne Angelschein ????*

Huhu Leute,

Es ist etwas schwierig. Hab selbst jahrelang mit der Gäste BH Karte im eigenen Bundesland (Steiermark) gefischt. In ST ist es so, dass diese sogenannte Gäste BH Karte 28 Tage und NUR in dem BEZIRK für den sie ausgestellt wurde gültig ist. (Kostet 13€ glaub ich)

Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Gäste BH Sache eben genau für Urlauber eine feine Sache. Ich hab ehrlich noch keinen gesehen, der von mir einen Nachweis über mein Wissen betreffent der Fischerei haben wollte (beim Austellen einer Gäste BH-Karte).

Aber vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück, seis drum, hab dann meine Prüfung gemacht und keinen Stress mehr.

Hier findet ihr die Landesgesetze für alle Bundesländer:
http://www.fischerei-verband.at/ind...7f6b3ae827fd=f32ce1f462f019e1b48952b0d2cc7dd3


----------

